# carplay problems



## geordieboy1975 (6 mo ago)

Hi,

Just bought my 2020 TT which has the tech pack. Having an issue getting carplay to work , I can connect to the Iphone fine .. play music and take calls but I dont get the prompt to use carplay. Ive tried different cables , restarted the phone and the MMI ... still nothing ... I'm reading that maybe carplay needs to be 'unlocked' and then elsewhere It just says carplay comes as standard and you just need to connect and away you go...

Any tips ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

looks like you don't have Audi Smartphone Interface, but can be activated/retrofitted


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You are connecting the iphone using the lightning cable ? 

Forget that I see you e tried different cables !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

With the phone *disconnected*, press "menu" on the centre console.

If "Audi Smartphone" is not a choice on the list that appears. you don't have the option installed.

It can be added for a not-huge amount if you don't have the kit to do it yourself, or if you are feeling confident, there's threads below that have all you need.


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy to be corrected but thought Apple Car Play became standard across the TT range from 2017.

After you’ve connected your iphone to the car via the USB / Lightning Cable have you gone into the mmi and selected the Apple Car play icon - from memory it’s immediately below the Audi Connect icon


----------



## geordieboy1975 (6 mo ago)

Frizzley said:


> Happy to be corrected but thought Apple Car Play became standard across the TT range from 2017.
> 
> After you’ve connected your iphone to the car via the USB / Lightning Cable have you gone into the mmi and selected the Apple Car play icon - from memory it’s immediately below the Audi Connect icon


There is no carplay icon in the list , nor did it ask for me to enable carplay on the phone ... taking back to dealer tommorow to see what the score is.

cheers


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Frizzley said:


> Happy to be corrected but thought Apple Car Play became standard across the TT range from 2017.
> 
> After you’ve connected your iphone to the car via the USB / Lightning Cable have you gone into the mmi and selected the Apple Car play icon - from memory it’s immediately below the Audi Connect icon


my 2017 didn’t have Audi smartphone/CarPlay enabled/unlocked. I got it setup with the help of the forums


----------



## geordieboy1975 (6 mo ago)

Ok so just got back from Audi dealer , it was not activiated even though I had the tech-pack they are sending me an activiation code to get it set up (no charge). I guess they dont activate it as standard from the factory to encourage you to buy the tech pack maybe.... bit tight.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe  you can't activate ASI by just using a "code"


----------



## geordieboy1975 (6 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> I believe  you can't activate ASI by just using a "code"


They are posting me something ... ill report on what it is when it arrives !


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> I believe  you can't activate ASI by just using a "code"


Me neither. No idea where you’d enter it. Maybe it’s something new?
Or Alternatively dealership are confused (doesn’t take much) with Connect, which is indeed activated by code?
Good luck. Interested in the outcome.


----------



## geordieboy1975 (6 mo ago)

So not response from the Dealer over email , guess they just wanted me out of their hair. looks like im stuck with out of date maps for now. Cars still under warrantee so may I can get a free update ...


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

geordieboy1975 said:


> So not response from the Dealer over email , guess they just wanted me out of their hair. looks like im stuck with out of date maps for now. Cars still under warrantee so may I can get a free update ...


You should be able to download maps until the car is 3 years old via your MyAudi account. Activating car play is not that expensive to activate via 3rd party retrofitpers - just had it done on my 2017 TTs and it cost me £200 alongside a few other bits and pieces


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

but if you (he) skipped one of the free update, myaudi page will not propose you any following update anymore…. at this point I see more convenient extending map update licene and activating ASI in one shot...


----------



## geordieboy1975 (6 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> but if you (he) skipped one of the free update, myaudi page will not propose you any following update anymore…. at this point I see more convenient extending map update licene and activating ASI in one shot...


yes , think I'll wait till my warrantee runs out before I consider the back-street firmware hack. good to know though.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

No need to wait for warranty expiring... At Audi they will never realize you activated ASI autpnomously...


----------



## VP93 (1 mo ago)

geordieboy1975 said:


> So not response from the Dealer over email , guess they just wanted me out of their hair. looks like im stuck with out of date maps for now. Cars still under warrantee so may I can get a free update ...


hi sorry to bump this thread - what was the outcome with the CarPlay / ASI? They didn’t resolve the issue?


----------



## geordieboy1975 (6 mo ago)

VP93 said:


> hi sorry to bump this thread - what was the outcome with the CarPlay / ASI? They didn’t resolve the issue?


yes after much investigation and false promises it appears the carplay feature isnt unlocked by default even with the tech pack , and requires a £375 activiation fee from the dealer. Think you can get this unlocked 'unofficially' for much less. Disapointing outcome , I did however download a maps update from audi for free which makes the navigation much more reliable.


----------



## Jon’s (3 mo ago)

Had mine activated for £200 from NRcoding in Manchester. 
CarPlay, Maps and reversing image instead of just a beep.
Well pleased.


----------



## VP93 (1 mo ago)

How disappointing! Thanks for the update anyway


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

VP93 said:


> How disappointing! Thanks for the update anyway


Still better than a lot of manufacturers who only rent you features now.


----------

